# Hobby campervan



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

Where can I get this R/h Window ratchet stay? It is 300mm o/a/l & 220mm between pivots. It's the screw on type & there are no makers names on it nor the window. My 'van is a 2006 Hobby Ford T600FC.
Thanks. jackeen.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry guys not got any idea
love the your avatar cake pic


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

stowmarket caravans in suffolk are dealers dont know if they will post


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

*Window stay*

Hi Jackeen,

If you speak to Ron Martin in the spares department at Stowmarket Caravans (01449 618045) he should be able to source them for you.
He will ask you for a photo.
They can post as well.
I have recently had spares for my Hobby from them, the service was fast and Ron was knowledgable and helpful.


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

1Neil, checked their website but there's little or no spares listed. Will e-mail them tomorrow. jackeen


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

1neil & dragabed
Ordered the window stay with Ron Martin at Stowmarket Caravans on Thurs last & received it by post this a.m.
Thanks for your helpful info.
jackeen


----------

